# 2-cycle not reaching full RPM, check exhaust port



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

It's been said over and over, but sometimes, I still forget to check the exhaust port first.

In the past 2 weeks, I've had four 2-cycle engines that would run, but not rev up! I bought a used Kawasaki commercial trimmer off eBay, it started great, idled great, but wouldn't reach full rpm--exhaust port was almost totally blocked with carbon. Another Kawasaki trimmer brought to me by a commercial cutter, same problem, same solution. Small Echo backpack blower mentioned in thread "Echo hard to start when cold", and a small 2-stroke generator--all had severly carboned exhaust ports. (The exhaust port problem was not the Echo blower hard to start problem.)

If your 2 cycle starts, idles, but doesn't rev up, check the exhaust port for carbon by removing muffler--clean if needed (I use a popcicle stick to clean the port).


----------



## Loblolly77 (Jan 4, 2010)

new member, this is a great forum, 

I found using a 100% synthetic ester oil (Stihl White bottle "Ultra", 
Bel Ray H1R, Motul 800, Silkolene Pro2 SX) and avoiding all synthetic "blend" oils (echo, stihl orange etc...) will eliminate formation of carbon totally, no ring sticking.
Also cleans out (gradually) old deposits, and never fouls plugs like castor oil.


----------

